# 1946 New World?



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jul 18, 2022)

Guy selling this says it's a '46 and all orig except saddle and front brake.  I don't see a New World in '46 catalog
and I only have pre-war codes and post '48 fire codes.  Any thoughts?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 18, 2022)

Brake lever and seat are definitely later. It doesn't have the early tapered kickstand either. Since the rear braces are painted, I'm going to go out on a limb and say the rest of the bike is probably repainted too. Not sure about knurled S6 rims on a 46 either. I'd consider it pieced together on a possible 46 frame.


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 18, 2022)

46 has the pencil kickstand


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2022)

The tapered stands were used up to 1955 on some lightweights. It's not a 1946 only thing by any means. The fenders were repainted, but the frame was not, it still has the gold pins. Schwinn was making S-6 rims before they started making the S-2's. 
Dog leg crank so I'd guesstimate a 1946.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 18, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The tapered stands were used up to 1955 on some lightweights. It's not a 1946 only thing by any means. The fenders were repainted, but the frame was not, it still has the gold pins. Schwinn was making S-6 rims before they started making the S-2's.
> Dog leg crank so I'd guesstimate a 1946.




Prewar lightweights had Lobdell/Superior rims and early post war had non-knurled S6 rims, no?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Prewar lightweights had Lobdell/Superior rims and early post war had non-knurled S6 rims, no?




Sounds right. Here's a nice early post war Continental (1946?) with Schwinn Stainless S-6's. The Sturmey hubs were not dated post war until 1947, and this piece has an undated hub. 









						1946 Schwinn Continential Off Ebay /cl | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

The eBay / CL bike arrived.   Much nicer than I thought.




					thecabe.com


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 19, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The tapered stands were used up to 1955 on some lightweights. It's not a 1946 only thing by any means. The fenders were repainted, but the frame was not, it still has the gold pins. Schwinn was making S-6 rims before they started making the S-2's.
> Dog leg crank so I'd guesstimate a 1946.



sorry, I thought the "pencil" kickstand was a 46 only thing?


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jul 19, 2022)

Thanks for pointing out observations.  The major thing I overlooked was the over spray on the fender/s.  I only want all original bikes at this point.  He did have original saddle in ok condition, but I can't live with the repaint... only $200, but I think I'll pass...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 19, 2022)

The lightweights kept the tapered stands longer than the balloon tire bikes did. It's not just on 1946 models of lightweights. 

The serial number on that frame looks like a 1946 number, based on the New World chart.

Whether it's worth it depends on how much you want to deal with removing the overspray and finding out what is left under that. It can be done, but it's not a fun job.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jul 19, 2022)

Yep, I've done it before... sometimes happy results and sometimes dreadful.  This one looks like they sprayed over some damage to fender?  So, it would take paint removal, brace removal, rolling out dents.  If it were a '46 Continental or Paramount, it would be worth the effort.  Not sure how I overlooked the rear braces?  I guess I got excited about an early post war bike?  Paint match is close.  I would have noticed it in person, but glad I didn't have to drive an hour to find out.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jul 19, 2022)

A friend is going to buy it.  He can do the work.


----------

